# Passengers station for a heritage railroad



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi:

I want to add the passengers station to a Durango & Silverton-like tourist service included in my HO layout. It's just a 2-8-0 and 3 old-style, wooden yellow coaches.

I'd appreciate any help or advice, thanks.
Robert


----------

